

Acer Unveils the Aspire V 11 (Touch) and E 11 Notebooks - matt42
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2014/77328

======
cultureulterior
Crap resolution

~~~
matt42
Not that bad for a 260$ laptop...

